# fischereischein für kinder



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

hallo liebe boardies,
ich habe von meinem tackle dealer erfahren, dass es angelscheine für kinder gibt. http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischereischein.php
habe davon früher nix gehört und gelesen. nun würde ich mich fragen, wie viel so ein schein kosten würde.
ouhh.. ich komm aus bawü:m

mfg fabi_


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

Hast du denn keinen Fischereischein?


----------



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

nein, ich hol aber bald meinen JUGENDfischereischein ab. den hab ich schon mal "bestellt".


----------



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

und wo ich dass mit dem fischereischein gehört hab war der jugendfischereischein schon bestellt :C


----------



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

neinnein. der meinte schon den fischereischein. ich erkundig mich mal mehr


----------



## Bulldogge08 (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

hi KUMPEL SO KOSTET DOCH IN ETWA ÜBERALL GLEICH 50€ ABER ES GIBT DEN JUGENFISCHERREISCHEIN UND HAB MICH ERKUNDIGT NEIN ES GIBT KEIN KINDERFISCHEREISCHEIN


----------



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

häää... wa sisch des dann fürn link????


----------



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

Unter 10 Jahren nur als Helfer eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers. Zwischen 10 und 16 Jahren können Jugendliche ohne Prüfung einen Jugendfischereischein erhalten (berechtigt zur Ausübung des Angelsports in Begleitung eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers). Ab 10 Jahren kann die Fischerprüfung abgelegt und der reguläre Fischereischein erworben werden.

so stehts drin.


----------



## Wizard2 (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

hi fabi,
hier stehts drin http://home.arcor.de/gutbiss/fischereischein.htm 

mfg wizard


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

siehste Martin,
deswegen meine verwunderte Frage, ob er denn keinen Schein hat. 

Aber er ist erst 13 und da sieht man und bewertet man alles etwas anders, wir waren auch mal 13 ... #h


----------



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

ja, weißt, ich angel an einer angelanlage, wo man keinen angelschein braucht. da hats 3 seen. einer ist ein teich wo man nur forellen fangen kann. in den anderen kannste auch hecht, zander, wels, karpfen, weisfische, etc. . un da hab ich au schonmal geangelt.
un dich hab mich vertan *peinlich*!!!! ich hab gedacht, dass des ein anderer fischereischein ist den man mit 10 machen kann und dann ab 14 oder so en stinkt normaler. da sag ich nur: denk nich so viel, geth eh wieder schief^^

mfg fabi_


----------



## Wizard2 (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> ... da sag ich nur: denk nich so viel,....



also ich würds mal versuchen, kann ab und an schon helfen#d


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

@Fabi_

Was mir aber doch auffällt, sind deine dauernden sich widersprechenden Aussagen, was ich dir in anderen Threads auch schon gesagt habe (z.B. suchtest Du konkret und aktuell eine schwere Hechtrute, im anderen Thread schreibst du zeitgleich, dass dich eine solche gar nicht interessiert, weil du eh nicht vor hast, eine zu kaufen usw. usw.)

Und hierzu nun:

Einerseits hast du einen Vater, der mit dir angeln geht:



Fabi_ schrieb:


> mein respekt!!!!zum glück hab auch so ein ähnlichen vater. der macht alles mit mir. der geth mit mir angeln, hochseilgarten, kanu fahren, gehn in den wald un sammeln paar sachen zur deko an weihnachten oder andere feste. er wandert auch gern mit mir. wir machen fast alles zusammen. mein vater ist der größte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Im anderen Thread aber geht dein Vater nicht mit dir angeln, sondern dein Onkel:



karpfen2000 schrieb:


> hat denn dein vater keinen fischerreischein also ich fisch in plüderhausen ist ja nicht so weit weg von maitis


 


Fabi_ schrieb:


> ne mein vater nicht aber mein onkel ;-D un der geth auch sehr selten angeln :C ich geh zum angeln immer nach adelberg aba manchmal auch nach uhingen


 
Du hast keinen Fischreischein, gehst aber doch angeln !

Egal, in welchem Thread, den Du eröffnest, sind Widersprüch zu deinen anderen Threads.

Wenn es so weiter geht, dann denke ich, du spamst nicht nur, sondern trollst auch.

Aber noch hast du den Bonus der 13 Jahre, bis du dich auch hier widersprichst.


----------



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

ähmm... schwer zu erklären!!!! aber eins steht fest!!!!!: ICH SPAME NICHT UND ICH TROLLE AUCH NICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

also: den jugendfischereinschein kann mann ab 10 jahren beim amt bestellen ihn muss mann haben bis mann 15 ist!

Den angelschein kannst du schon mit 13 machen bekommst ihn allerdings erst mit 14 ausgestellt mit 15 muss mann ihn haben !  (so ist es in nrw)


----------



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

aso. aber in bw weist dus nicht oder????


----------



## Wizard2 (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> hi fabi,
> hier stehts drin http://home.arcor.de/gutbiss/fischereischein.htm
> 
> mfg wizard



und nochmal


----------



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

jaja ich bin net dumm -.-


----------



## Stachelritter86 (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

Gut, jetzt schmeiß ich mich gleich weg: 

Fabi, eine Frage: Liest du denn die Postings der Boardies auch, bevor du darauf ne Antwort schreibst? 

Gerade der Inhalt des letzten Links von Wizard2, verbunden mit deiner Frage: "aso. aber in bw weist dus nicht oder????" lässt mich daran schon zweifeln...

Der Inhalt des Links ist nämlich genau dass, was du gerne, von anderen Boardies breitgekaut und simplifiziert vorgesetzt haben würdest. 

" jaja ich bin net dumm -.- "

Zu den anderen Beobachtungen der Boardies bzgl. der Qualität und v.a. der Quantität deiner Postings sag ich mal nichts. Da hast du noch Welpenschutz. Aber denk doch bitte mal drüber nach.


----------



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

ich meinet es eig so mit dem "aber in bw weißt dus nicht oder???": er hat doch geschrieben, dass wenn man den jugendfischereischein hast kannst du erst mir 15 den fischereischein machen. und ich wollte wissen ob dass in bawü auch so ist.


----------



## Fabi_ (1. November 2009)

*AW: fischereischein für kinder*

@ stachelritter86: ich denk drüber nach


----------

